
Google's Quantum Computer in Limbo After Government Shutdown - jonbaer
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/10/dwave-nasa/
======
NAFV_P
I have the perfect solution... The D-Wave Two should be used to resolve the
argument between the Republicans and the Democrats.

